# Sleeve a Festool hose



## Solidmind (27 Aug 2010)

Alright, I was so tired that my Festool hose always got caught in something while using the tools, and I got this idea from a friend.

It works really well so I thought I should share it with u guys...

1. Tools needed






2. Co worker with Light saber





3. Most important thing ( disclaimer: I do NOT recommend alcohol drinking and working with heavy machinery or any tools for that matter!)





4. Alright Lets get down to business. Insert the cable into the hose





5. Bend it backwards along the hose


----------



## Solidmind (27 Aug 2010)

6. Pull the sleeve over the hose and cord and start feeding





7.There is actually quite a bit of space. A too tight fit would make it to stiff I imagine





8. Remember to have more cord than hose, so that it can reach the connector on the machine





9. Finished it off with some electrical tape. This is what I had at home so this will do for now





10. Wrap it up!





11.


----------



## cambournepete (27 Aug 2010)

That's a great idea - and cheaper than their plu-it hoses...
What size sleeving did you get and where from?


----------



## Solidmind (27 Aug 2010)

Have to get back on the size thing, I got sleeves for both the 35 mm and 27mm hose. I bought it at an electronic store here in Sweden and it didn´t cost that much

Here´s another example with a grey sleeve (hrrm, wonder if I could get pink sleeves? )


----------



## neel (27 Aug 2010)

Also available in Festool green from Techflex.
I used the Heatshrinking tubing to secure the sleeving.


----------



## chippy1970 (27 Aug 2010)

Do you know if it affects the anti static system at all ??


----------



## Solidmind (27 Aug 2010)

Haha neon pink...

No I haven´t noticed any changes regarding SE.


----------



## OPJ (28 Aug 2010)

Very nice. I really like the sleeve idea. You can of course by clamps and cable clips to do a similar thing but, you really need several of them to compete with this idea, or else either the cable or lead will still manage to get in the way.


----------



## JoinerySolutions (11 Sep 2010)

OPJ":a3wcfcvv said:


> Very nice. I really like the sleeve idea. You can of course by clamps and cable clips to do a similar thing but, you really need several of them to compete with this idea, or else either the cable or lead will still manage to get in the way.



I think what the OP was referring too was the predeliction of the ribbed hose catching on either the workpiece, bench or guide rail thus causing a few issues. Cable ties will not help that situation.

Using a boom arm, festools is expensive for what it is, but a home made one will do as good a job, will reduce these issues considerably.

Anyone have links to a UK supplier of the sleeves? Added to my set up it would be very helpful.

Rob.


----------



## neel (11 Sep 2010)

As I mentioned in my post earlier with picture of the colored sleeves. 
Techflex Holland has an online store that also ships to the UK at the cost of only 7 euros. 
Look at: http://www.techflex.nl/?language=EN


----------



## sometimewoodworker (25 Sep 2010)

Solidmind":dha9eruo said:


> Alright, I was so tired that my Festool hose always got caught in something while using the tools, and I got this idea from a friend.
> 
> It works really well so I thought I should share it with u guys...



That works well but for a better finish on the sleeve ends use Shrink fit sleeve.





I also prefer the Festool green sleeve & FWIW you can use the same size for both 27mm and 36mm hoses











More info http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-tools-accessories/hose-cord-combos/?all


----------



## Jack (W) (4 Oct 2010)

Thank you for the tip Solidmind.

I bought the following from CPC in the UK:
CB1319311 – 10 meters black braid expandable from 28 to 47mm - £11.40 

CB0970111 – 5 meters black heat shrink tubing, shrinks from 50.8mm to a minimum of 25mm - £10.06

Jack (W)


----------



## Solidmind (7 Oct 2010)

No problemos!
Good luck

/Matt


----------

